# New DVC E-Book



## DVC Mike (Jun 20, 2009)

I downloaded and read the new *PassPorter's Disney Vacation Club Guide: For Members and Members To Be* (2009). This is from the same folks who publish the popular guidebooks to Walt Disney World and the Disney Cruise Line.

I highly recommend it for prospective and new DVC members! While there are a couple of web sites dedicated to the Disney Vacation Club, and DVC forums on many of the Disney fan site discussion boards, this new downloadable E-book brings all the information together.

At 168 pages, it explains what the Disney Vacation Club is, how much it costs, how to purchase it, how to use it, what the perks are, as well as reviews of every DVC resort and a discussion on how you can use your points outside of the DVC resorts.

If you've been a member for some time or have a good understanding of DVC, you won't find anything new. But it's a great guide book for those considering becoming DVC members or for those who have recently joined and want a great explanation of getting the most out of their membership.


----------



## littlestar (Jun 20, 2009)

I really like the Passporter Disney books. They are so unique from anything else out there. Whenever they offer their close-out books for $1.00, I always try to pick a few up for any family and friends that are planning a Disney vacation. 

Good to know they have this guidebook on DVC.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks Mike! 

Dorene


----------



## logan115 (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't necessarily see myself buying it, but out of curiosity does it mention anything in the book about buying DVC resale ?

Granted I'm not looking for any more points, just curious if someone that's new or considering DVC that buys the book will be made aware of the savings from buying DVC resale.

Chris


----------



## Carl D (Jun 22, 2009)

logan115 said:


> I don't necessarily see myself buying it, but out of curiosity does it mention anything in the book about buying DVC resale ?
> 
> Granted I'm not looking for any more points, just curious if someone that's new or considering DVC that buys the book will be made aware of the savings from buying DVC resale.
> 
> Chris


I don't have the answer to your question, but I just wanted to say if they point out the resale savings they should also point out the benefits of purchasing from Disney. 
Personaly, I find the benefits of buying thru Disney outweigh the meager savings found thru resale. Of course that's just my opinion.


----------



## DVC Mike (Jun 22, 2009)

logan115 said:


> I don't necessarily see myself buying it, but out of curiosity does it mention anything in the book about buying DVC resale ?


 
Yes, there is a section called "Buying From Disney vs. Buying Resale"


----------



## Culli (Jun 22, 2009)

Carl D said:


> I don't have the answer to your question, but I just wanted to say if they point out the resale savings they should also point out the benefits of purchasing from Disney.
> Personaly, I find the benefits of buying thru Disney outweigh the meager savings found thru resale. Of course that's just my opinion.



Not sure what you mean by meager as you can easily save thousands.  The biggest bang is SSR but the other resorts you can save quite a bit.  The newer resorts you won't see the spread like you do with the older resorts.  I have done both and it all depends on the incentives DVC is offering and the current market and like you state your personal opinion.  I prefer going thru Disney if the incentive, timing and "fit" is right.  I hound the resale borads to see if I can find a "diamond in the rough" so to speak.


----------



## Carl D (Jun 22, 2009)

Culli said:


> Not sure what you mean by meager as you can easily save thousands.  The biggest bang is SSR but the other resorts you can save quite a bit.  The newer resorts you won't see the spread like you do with the older resorts.  I have done both and it all depends on the incentives DVC is offering and the current market and like you state your personal opinion.  I prefer going thru Disney if the incentive, timing and "fit" is right.  I hound the resale borads to see if I can find a "diamond in the rough" so to speak.


In the current market it may be easier to save a lot, but under more normal conditions it is not easy to save thousands unless your talking about a large contract.
If you can find the perfect fit resale, that's great. For me, I like picking up the phone and buying exactly what I want. Just added Grand Californian for $88/pt. Not too bad...


----------



## logan115 (Jun 23, 2009)

Carl D said:


> In the current market it may be easier to save a lot, but under more normal conditions it is not easy to save thousands unless your talking about a large contract.
> If you can find the perfect fit resale, that's great. For me, I like picking up the phone and buying exactly what I want. Just added Grand Californian for $88/pt. Not too bad...





Carl -

Agree with both you and Culli, and the resale savings depend on where you're buying.  As Culli noted the savings at SSR/OKW right now are amazing.  For our 160 pt contract we paid $68/pt and that came loaded with all 2008 pts which I've rented out bringing my net basis under $60.  At the time, going direct with the incentives at the time I think I would've had to pay $106ish, and then have to rent out the DPs, so I saved about $36/pt which equated to $5,760 !!

Now if you're talking about buying BLT you obviously need to go direct. AKV is a coin flip - as you noted for the smaller savings (resale vs direct) it may be worth it to go direct, have the UY you want, points available to use on the same day you make the call, and not deal with all the fun that goes along buying resale.

Congrats on your GCV purchase - can't believe that it's under $90 !!  Glad that you were able to take advantage of the current incentives.

Chris


----------



## logan115 (Jun 23, 2009)

DVC Mike said:


> Yes, there is a section called "Buying From Disney vs. Buying Resale"



Thanks for the info Mike.

Chris


----------



## Carl D (Jun 23, 2009)

logan115 said:


> Carl -
> 
> Agree with both you and Culli, and the resale savings depend on where you're buying.  As Culli noted the savings at SSR/OKW right now are amazing.  For our 160 pt contract we paid $68/pt and that came loaded with all 2008 pts which I've rented out bringing my net basis under $60.  At the time, going direct with the incentives at the time I think I would've had to pay $106ish, and then have to rent out the DPs, so I saved about $36/pt which equated to $5,760 !!


Wow!... Congrats on that deal!
I'm certainly happy it worked out for you, however I do believe that under a more normal economy that would have been scooped by ROFR.
Well, their loss is your gain!

Did you purchase at OKW or SSR? If OKW, should I assume the 2042 ending? How much was closing?
Also, how common are those great deals like the one you got? 

Sorry for all the questions.. I'm just curious.

Thanks.


----------



## logan115 (Jun 23, 2009)

Carl D said:


> Wow!... Congrats on that deal!
> I'm certainly happy it worked out for you, however I do believe that under a more normal economy that would have been scooped by ROFR.
> Well, their loss is your gain!
> 
> ...



Got SSR, stayed there last year and don't have any complaints if I'm "stuck" there and can't switch at 7 months.

We paid closing costs of $400 as well as the 2009 MFs (fair as we get to use the points).

TONS of these deals out there -


----------



## Carl D (Jun 24, 2009)

logan115 said:


> Got SSR, stayed there last year and don't have any complaints if I'm "stuck" there and can't switch at 7 months.
> 
> We paid closing costs of $400 as well as the 2009 MFs (fair as we get to use the points).
> 
> TONS of these deals out there -


Yes, looking at TTS listings it looks like there are good deals on SSR, OKW, HH, and VB. Of course VB and HH never sold for what the others did, but $55/pt?? Holy Moly.
The other resorts don't look too much different than before.

I hope I didn't imply any negativity toward SSR. Trust me, I have read the endless threads on Disboards, but never thought the bashing was justified. It truly is a matter of personal opinion.


----------



## logan115 (Jun 24, 2009)

Carl D said:


> Yes, looking at TTS listings it looks like there are good deals on SSR, OKW, HH, and VB. Of course VB and HH never sold for what the others did, but $55/pt?? Holy Moly.
> The other resorts don't look too much different than before.
> 
> I hope I didn't imply any negativity toward SSR. Trust me, I have read the endless threads on Disboards, but never thought the bashing was justified. It truly is a matter of personal opinion.



I didn't detect any SSR bashing FWIW, and when I've seen it it's usually pretty blatant....................

Since you go on DIS, check the ROFR thread in the DVC-Operations section to get an idea of what's dodged the ROFR monkey lately (http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1960185&page=75).  Very happy with our contract, and even saw a few smaller ones (100 and 130 pointers) pass at the same or lower number than I paid.

If you're looking for more points now is a pretty good time to add-on IMHO.

BCV has held up pretty good, BWV is a bit weaker (anywhere from mid 70s to low 80s depending on contract size), AKV has come off due to the new incentives and the savings in the resale market are much smaller (could actually be more expensive resale depending on how many points are available).  VWL is lower as well, but hasn't nearly taken the drubbing that SSR has.  OKW still seems to be a great value both in terms of buy-in costs and the point charts, 400 pts for a week in a GV - WOW !


Apologies to the Mods if I shouldn't have posted the link.

Chris


----------



## Carl D (Jun 24, 2009)

logan115 said:


> I didn't detect any SSR bashing FWIW, and when I've seen it it's usually pretty blatant....................
> 
> Since you go on DIS, check the ROFR thread in the DVC-Operations section to get an idea of what's dodged the ROFR monkey lately (http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1960185&page=75).  Very happy with our contract, and even saw a few smaller ones (100 and 130 pointers) pass at the same or lower number than I paid.
> 
> ...


Yikes... More points.. I think I'm done. I probably have too many already!

I don't remember the VWL resales being much different. I sold a large VWL contract a couple years ago and had to give it away at $72. Part of the reason was it was a larger contract (450 pts). Disney ended up taking it for that price.
I always remember BWV being slightly higher (only God knows why), and BCV being the highest.
Anyway, I don't remember those resorts being much different. That said, I have no idea what Disney is selling them for these days so there could be a big price differential.

You are right though.. Now is the time to buy. Whether it be resale or Disney, the deals are there.


----------



## logan115 (Jun 24, 2009)

Carl D said:


> Yikes... More points.. I think I'm done. I probably have too many already!
> 
> I don't remember the VWL resales being much different. I sold a large VWL contract a couple years ago and had to give it away at $72. Part of the reason was it was a larger contract (450 pts). Disney ended up taking it for that price.
> I always remember BWV being slightly higher (only God knows why), and BCV being the highest.
> ...




Believe DVC is still willing to sell you the "sold out" resorts for a mere $106/pt  

Both VWL and BWV have weakened more than BCV lately.  Both were in the mid-$80s/pt not too long ago and now can be had in the upper $70s (depending on contract size).  Realize that everything has come down a bit, but there still appears to be a pretty healthy demand for BCV.

I've yet to even take my first trip as an owner and have still been tempted to buy a few more points - luckily I haven't yet succumbed.

Am starting to look around at some other TS opportunities to supplement my DVC ownership.  Thought it was hard enough (and a lot of work) choosing our home resort and contract for DVC - now trying to get an understanding of all of the other systems out there is simply mind-boggling.

Very happy I've found TUG to help me get some good and unbiased info,

Chris


----------



## Culli (Jun 24, 2009)

Carl D said:


> In the current market it may be easier to save a lot, but under more normal conditions it is not easy to save thousands unless your talking about a large contract.
> If you can find the perfect fit resale, that's great. For me, I like picking up the phone and buying exactly what I want. Just added Grand Californian for $88/pt. Not too bad...



Totally agree I bought through DVC and resale.  The SSR contract I got was $70pt loaded with all 2008pts and seller paid closing.  I had a loaded BCV contract get nailed by ROFR at $80pt.  I have a BWV going to ROFR soon at $65pt seller pays 09MF and we split closing costs (about $250each) I assume it will get nailed by ROFR too but if not I got a great deal.  I have been trying to take advantage of the great resale deal with the economy.  I picked up some DVC, Wyndham and 2 weeks at a small resort to trade.  I feel  bad for those who have to sell but this is the time to buy!!!


----------



## Carl D (Jun 24, 2009)

Culli said:


> Totally agree I bought through DVC and resale.  The SSR contract I got was $70pt loaded with all 2008pts and seller paid closing.  I had a loaded BCV contract get nailed by ROFR at $80pt.  I have a BWV going to ROFR soon at $65pt seller pays 09MF and we split closing costs (about $250each) I assume it will get nailed by ROFR too but if not I got a great deal.  I have been trying to take advantage of the great resale deal with the economy.  I picked up some DVC, Wyndham and 2 weeks at a small resort to trade.  I feel  bad for those who have to sell but this is the time to buy!!!


I'm happy it's working out for you..
Good luck with your BWV deal!


----------

